# Got a question about neutering



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We have a 19 week old male.
Our vet is pushing us to have him fixed at 6 months. Now our breeder recommends 12 months because he says he has noticed his dogs change in appearance and mentally.
Now I am not too sure what to do. As I have a non breed contract with our breeder I have to have him neutered as part of the contract I signed with him, which I have no problem doing.

If I wait til the 12 month mark will I go through dominance issues with my V? 
Also, what if we do it early, WILL he change in appearance and mentally?

If anyone has any good input please help guide me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.

H


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

As a breeder myself I would suggest 6 months to reduce the chances of your boy getting used to the increased levels of testosterone.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Blaze was done @ 6 months. I secretly hoped he might "calm down" but he didn't change a bit in temperment , personality. He was as joyful , fun and energetic as evera. Now at 16 months, he has calmed a bit due to maturity but is still joyful, happy energetic and hard to tire out!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We asked our vet what we should do because we were leaving on an extended vacation (3-4 months) and Dexter was only 4 mos when we left and would be 7-8 mos when we returned. He said that he does rescues all the time as early as 3 months. We had him neutered the first of July (4 and a half mos) and have not noticed any change in him at all. He's still the craziest dog we ever had (and loved).


----------

